
SpaceUp Sweden Twitter stream - kartikkumar
https://twitter.com/hashtag/SpaceUpSweden?src=hash
======
kartikkumar
Tweets from the latest installment of the SpaceUp unconference movement
[1][2]. A day of hacking the "Space conference" :).

[1] [http://spaceup.org/](http://spaceup.org/)

[2] [http://www.spaceupsweden.org/](http://www.spaceupsweden.org/)

